# trivia



## kennertree (May 21, 2008)

Every state tree is native to the state it represents, except for______________.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 22, 2008)

magnolia


----------



## kennertree (May 22, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> magnolia



Looking for the state.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 22, 2008)

ms


----------



## kennertree (May 22, 2008)

nope


----------



## (WLL) (May 23, 2008)

kennertree said:


> nope


tenn.


----------



## kennertree (May 23, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> tenn.



nope


----------



## zirrow (May 23, 2008)

Hawaii


----------



## ray benson (May 23, 2008)

Every state tree is native to the state it represents, except for Hawaii.


----------



## kennertree (May 23, 2008)

zirrow said:


> Hawaii



That's it.


----------



## kennertree (May 23, 2008)

ray benson said:


> Every state tree is native to the state it represents, except for Hawaii.



You got it.


----------

